# Lime 2 speed kickback?



## Diceman9 (Jul 18, 2022)

Did they make a 2 speed kickback in lime?  What years?


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 18, 2022)

Lime?
What does that mean?


----------



## Diceman9 (Jul 18, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> Lime?
> What does that mean?



Flamboyant Lime Green color.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 18, 2022)

Diceman9 said:


> Flamboyant Lime Green color.



I don't think the blue band was around in those years. The red band was but that was intended for a larger front sprocket then 36. I forget the years of production on the kickbacks.I know blue and yellow were later models.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 18, 2022)

Oh, well the color of the bike has nothing to do with the rear hub. I'm sure there were lime green stingrays with a two speed kickback.
Maybe with the year.... So I guess that may be a definer
I've seen blue bands on stingrays


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 18, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> Oh, well the color of the bike has nothing to do with the rear hub. I'm sure there were lime green stingrays with a two speed kickback.
> Maybe with the year....
> I've seen blue bands on stingrays



You are correct I was wrong they started the blue band in '65 and was offered on the Lime Green Stingray


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2022)

I believe’65 was the last year for Flamboyant Lime so you may be hunting a one year only combination. My observation has been that if you are willing to open the wallet wide enough something will pop up. V/r Shawn


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 18, 2022)

Yup, as far as the catalogs go, Lime Overdrive was 65 only.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 18, 2022)

Flamboyant Lime was offered for three years (63-64-65) on the Stingrays.

The optional 3 Blue Band rear hub “Overdrive” was first offered at the beginning of 1965.

Below is my Original HA Lime Deluxe with the 2 speed Overdrive.


----------



## Diceman9 (Jul 18, 2022)

Great...... thats what I'm looking for!!!


60sstuff said:


> Flamboyant Lime was offered for three years (63-64-65) on the Stingrays.
> 
> The optional 3 Blue Band rear hub “Overdrive” was first offered at the beginning of 1965.
> 
> ...



for sale???


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 18, 2022)

Boom !!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 18, 2022)

hahahaha


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 18, 2022)

Not to take this thread to far off its tracks, but there actually is a green band bendix hub based off the kickbacks... don't think I'd call it lime though.
Red band 60-64
Yellow band 65-70
Blue band OD 65-70
Green band ??? Its a single speed based off the yellow and blue band models. Uses some of the internals but no gears inside. My guess is it was made before the Bendix 70 as a cost cutting measure. Shared parts and same size spokes for the bike mfg.

I had heard of this mythical green band kick back for a long time that had different gear ratios and stronger internals. But its not (haven't seen any paper work on them) they are single speeds. I've seen 4, one was just a repainted red band but the others are singles. There are 2 members here that have them.


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2022)

My OG Lime 65 J38-1 overdrive 2 spd


----------



## videoranger (Jul 19, 2022)

My 1965 J39-1 2 speed overdrive with front caliper brake.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 19, 2022)

videoranger said:


> My 1965 J39-1 2 speed overdrive with front caliper brake. View attachment 1665312



Nice Lime. I’ve seen this photo and a couple more years ago, but they are 10-20 footers.
Would it be possible to get “recent” additional photos up close of the Top Bar, Chain Guard and Fork please.
I recall this bike has a Silver Glow Tufted seat ??
Plus, what month is this long frame ‘65?
Thanks.


----------



## Diceman9 (Jul 22, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe’65 was the last year for Flamboyant Lime so you may be hunting a one year only combination. My observation has been that if you are willing to open the wallet wide enough something will pop up. V/r Shawn



I'm ready.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2022)

Diceman9 said:


> I'm ready.....View attachment 1667025



Probably need to packing a little more than that!


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 22, 2022)

C Notes talk.


----------



## Diceman9 (Jul 22, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> C Notes talk.
> 
> View attachment 1667038



Ok..... lets talk!


----------



## Livmojoe (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2022)

Coach Green Kickback. 😀


----------



## Sambikeman (Aug 28, 2022)

Diceman9 said:


> Did they make a 2 speed kickback in lime?  What years?


----------



## Sambikeman (Aug 28, 2022)

Sambikeman said:


> View attachment 1686896
> 
> View attachment 1686897



64


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 29, 2022)

Just a follow-up on a couple things, Stingray related.

I had a nice gentleman (CABE member) reach out to me about Schwinn frame codes.
His question pertains to the 1964 and 1965 years.

The 1964 serial number - first character is the month / second character is “4”. (E4 = May 1964)
The 1965 serial number - first character is the month / second character is “A”. (HA = Aug. 1965)
The remaining numbers (from 1963 - early 1966) will tell the daily log of manufacture.
This information is what I have, there may be additional info available for ‘66 and beyond.

This information pertains to the 2 speed Overdrive rear hub (3 Blue Band).
There is no Schwinn listing in the consumer catalog or master parts catalog in 1964 about this Overdrive hub.
The first mention of availability on this New 2 speed Blue Band in the catalogs was January 1965.

Obviously these cool new ‘65 hubs show up on a 63/64 Stingray that was added by a dealer or owner at some point.

Here is some Schwinn literature and photos of my J39-1 CA = March ‘65 and HA = Aug. ‘65 that came with the Overdrive and front caliper brake.


----------



## Livmojoe (Aug 29, 2022)

@60sstuff Chris, love all the documentation you've acquired and are willing to post and share.  Good stuff 60sstuff!


----------



## Diceman9 (Aug 29, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Just a follow-up on a couple things, Stingray related.
> 
> I had a nice gentleman (CABE member) reach out to me about Schwinn frame codes.
> His question pertains to the 1964 and 1965 years.
> ...



Wow..... how Kool you have this info!  I'm going to message you with my latest find.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 30, 2022)

Diceman9 said:


> 'm going to message you with my latest find.



You are not going to share with everyone?


----------



## Diceman9 (Aug 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> You are not going to share with everyone?



Ok... I was waiting for it to arrive this thursday but you asked............  this is NOS!!  I'm pretty excited!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 30, 2022)

Diceman9 said:


> Ok... I was waiting for it to arrive this thursday but you asked............  this is NOS!!  I'm pretty excited!
> 
> View attachment 1687915
> 
> ...



Sweet, did you find the  Stingray you were looking for? Is that intended for a specific bike?


----------



## Diceman9 (Aug 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sweet, did you find the  Stingray you were looking for? Is that intended for a specific bike?



yea.... not a lime but a 68 coppertone...all original except front tire.


----------

